# Ignition Switch Question



## Dareng (Jul 14, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

My IH 434 ignition has broken. The retention ring that holds the key mechanism to the dash has broken, so I have a pair of vice grips holding it so that it doesn't fall back into the dash.

Now for my question...at my local auto parts store, they have an ignition with the same number of points as the IH one. But since the battery is 24V, I wasn't sure if I should be using that. I don't want to hook it in and wind up blowing something and causing another problem.

Is it possible to use ANY ignition switch with the tractor? Or does it need to be a specific design or voltage. 

Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers!
Daren


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

434 was *Never* made as 24volt ????????????


----------



## Dareng (Jul 14, 2011)

Well, then I was extremely misinformed. My apologies. So I'm guessing the 12V ignition will work. Are there any restrictions on amperage that any one knows about? I'm just afraid of damaging a system by replacing the ignition with one that is too low a voltage / amperage.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Is Tractor Gas or diesel ????

I would have thought that most after market switches would be capable of doing job, largest current flow will be when starting, IE the current to engage the solenoid on the starter.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Most of the switches will handle the voltage/amperage just fine.They are usually tested by pushing 3-5 times the normal voltage/amps through them.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

The higher the voltage the lower the amps, I wouldn't worry about using the 12 Volt switch!!
Cheers
:aussie:


----------



## Dareng (Jul 14, 2011)

Thank you all for your responses . I will let you know the outcome of my dilemma 

Thank you all again.
Daren


----------



## markdbrown (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi Daren,

I stumbled across you through Google whilst looking for a spare ignition key for my IH 434! Thought I'd drop you a quick line to say that, according to the shape of my existing key, a Massey Fergusion switch (or at least a switch that accepts a Massey Ferguson key) has been substituted for the original and it works fine!

While I'm here I wonder if you can help? I'm struggling to find replacements for the 4 grease retaining boots that protect the steering linkages (either end of the drag link and tie rod). Assuming you don't have the same problem, can you point me in the right direction?

Kind regards

Mark 

P.S. As an afterthought I've attached a photo of the problem!


----------

